
Show HN: Website for adding text to videos/gifs - old_avocado
https://www.supgif.com
======
old_avocado
I'm a frontend dev that recently took a stab at making a long-time dream
project a reality. My goal was to make a website where people could take
videos or gifs and add multiple captions to them. I have experience with React
(I use it at work), but this project was my first exposure to much of the
other stuff.

I know there are a bunch of meme / video editing tools out there already.
Imgur, Giphy, and Streamable all have great interfaces that solve different
problems really well. This was my attempt at making one that had a feature I
felt was missing from what is out there (multiple, movable captions per video)

Features:

\- able to edit any direct .mp4, .gif, or youtube/streamable/twitch link

\- add multiple captions at different time points in a video \- move or resize
text

\- change color, fonts, and styling of text

\- trim videos to smaller times

\- export up to 1080p quality

\- easily edit other people's past creations

After a few frustrating months and a bunch of iterations, I've come up with
something I'm ready to show people. More importantly, I learned a ton and had
a lot of fun doing it.

Feedback and constructive criticism are more than welcome (there are
definitely a bunch of bugs still!). Also, UI/UX is a glaring weakness of mine
so it would be really helpful for me to hear about any confusion or problems
you have in using the editor or any suggestions to increase usability.
Naturally, I'd love to answer questions about the site, the tech stack, or
anything else.

Finally, if you have any feature requests feel free to leave a comment or let
me know and I'll add it to a running list of things I want to do!

Here's the website: [https://www.supgif.com](https://www.supgif.com)

Here's an example finished product
[https://www.supgif.com/c/NIWlajWf/share](https://www.supgif.com/c/NIWlajWf/share)

Here's a picture of what the editor looks like
[http://i.imgur.com/de9hb3u.png](http://i.imgur.com/de9hb3u.png)

